# Having trouble getting info



## JM Bonesteel (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am having to get info to open up probably do to poor computer I have that been hits so many times by storm. I certainly have some questions.

I have been doing alot of residential home using snowblowing machine. This year, I need to start saving money for snow plow. My biggest question is that I would like to get some sample of bid letters for residentail and commercial. Also, I would like to get some prices that give me general ideas how to figureto cost. I am having trouble trying to figure out how this snow removal calculator work.

Also, does anyone have an idea how to make a bid using propane tank with blow torch?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JM Bonesteel;1460071 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having to get info to open up probably do to poor computer I have that been hits so many times by storm. I certainly have some questions.
> 
> ...


Look into joining SIMA.....They have Production Rates,Sample Contracts and Alot of Good info.....

Also....Do alot of reading Here...Use the search button at the top of the Page....

The Blow torch thing...Don't quite know what you mean by this statement....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## JM Bonesteel (Feb 22, 2012)

I do alot of reading and research. THe plm is that alot of the sample require DOC which my computer dont have. I cant even open the one that is put on this site.

SIMA?!?!? I dont have a clue what that is. you are saying to use search button. How can I if my computer doesnt allow it to open for some reason.



Matson Snow;1460267 said:


> Look into joining SIMA.....They have Production Rates,Sample Contracts and Alot of Good info.....
> 
> Also....Do alot of reading Here...Use the search button at the top of the Page....
> 
> The Blow torch thing...Don't quite know what you mean by this statement....


----------

